# Reference for university application



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm 21 and I'm applying to university this year, I started my application late but luckily this year they extended the dealine for applications so I have a couple of months left to get it in. I've done my whole application except for my reference. I'm frustrtated with myself because for courses I applied to straight out of college I got a really good reference from my college tutor but now that was 2 years ago. Someone told me that they're legally required to still provide a reference. On UCAS it says you can use your previous employer but I know I wouldn't get a good academic reference from them and doubt I would get one at all. I'm trying to bring myself to email my old college but I'm so anxious about it I've been putting it off for days. My SA was alot worse at that time and although it's not really relevent contacting them brings back those memories. I did well at college though, I don't know if they'll remember me or have my details on file. I don't know what I'll do if I can't get a reference from them because they don't accept personal ones. It's stressing me out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Actually, you'd be surprised by how well instructors remember students.

Give your tutor a copy of your transcript, a cover letter, your CV, etc along with personal information. This website offers good advice on asking for academic references: http://www.universityaffairs.ca/how-to-ask-for-a-reference-letter.aspx


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I applied to University at 21, too. I get a reference from my old school teacher, who hadn't seen me for four years! To be honest, unless you're applying to oxbridge, I don't think references, personal statements and so on matter that much, as long as your grades are up to scratch for whatever course you're applying for. Good luck


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Thanks alot Pita that link was perfect I'm gonna bookmark it. My dad's a teacher and he said how he keeps details for around 5 years I feel like cos I'm quiet and my Sa was really bad I'd be forgetable but at that place I had a few teachers who were really supportive.

Madison Rose thanks you gave me a good amount of perspective. Hmm what if I told you the only two places I'm applying to are Oxford and Cambridge? They're totally not lol. Yeah the personal statement I stressed too but you're right it might be a non-issue, I just hate this stuff.

I think I have my tutor's personal email address from the contact details he gave us I'll need to dig it all out cos all I have is the college email on hand and that's not even specific to the campus. I'm gonna do it tomorrow morning and get it out of the way. For job applications if absolutely necessary I write 2 old bosses or supervisors and hope they don't contact them. Since I need to get this one personally it's the hearing back part that stresses me out.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I found a contact but it's not the one I wanted but she taught me and works in the same department. I don't know what to say still... how do you ask a person if they remember you? It's undignifying... yeah I've obviously been procrastinating. But does anyone know how to ask a person if they remember you?... lol

I know what I'll say about what I'm doing now and what I'm applying to etc but I don't know how to say "Hi remember me?" without saying that...


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

There's no need ask if she remembers you. Just assume she does, and ask for a reference. If she can't remember who you are, she'll have to tell you so, politely, but I bet she'll remember you well enough.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm back...  and unresolved... :?

I contacted my college and the receptionist was really *****y, she was saying how it's been 3 years it's a really long time... She reiterated this remark about 5 times during the conversation which was unneccesary. She gave me the campus code to link them on the application though but I don't need that I need some password apparently.

I can't bring myself to call back and don't even remember the woman's name to do that. But I was thinking I've been taking a course that's related to the subjects I'm applying to study and on ucas it says if you've taken a training course you should use the tutor so should I ask her? I've only known her for 2 weeks though, but she knows what kind of work I want to go into...

I'm tempted to call it all off and apply next year when I have time to work and get a referee who actually knows me. But I don't want to waste another year.


----------

